# I've just about had enough of her...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I just dont know what to do next :nonod:

This is how the shed looks, the closest side is hers and she has nothing that she can stand on to hop over...








The run had to be modified aswell.







]

So I eventually sorted it so she couldnt get to everyone else but Rascal(the silly sod) decided to jump in with her, I found him with her when I got home from work, sitting outside, terrified of moving.

This is what she has done to him, dont look if your squeemish....

Right ear

















Left ear

















And back









Plus a couple more on his body that I couldnt get a camera to. :cursing:

He has been rushed thru to the vets, has Baytril, Protexin, Metacam Injection and Hibiscrub woundwash.
He has also dropped in weight from 3kg to 2.2kg(admittedly the scales may differ a bit) in a week. I feel so bad that I hadn't noticed she was stopping him eating, and that he was losing the weight, he was tucking into it while I was there. :blushing:
He is ok, he has just tucked in to Apple and Pear baby food(with the pro-biotic), carrot and barley rings to get some weight on hopefully. 
So Kara is in the larger indoor cage in the shed with the gate still shut, so its very unlikely she can get to anyone at the moment. But it cant be a longterm solution!
The vet says that they would say by the damage she has done to him that its unlikely she will ever accept him. They went as far to say she is likely to kill him given the chance. Even after being spayed they think.

I am going to have to seriously consider what I can do to keep everyone safe. Kara is my mummys girl, she's the nicest I have for cuddles and fusses but she has just got this hate of Rascal now :crying:

I really need some idea of what to do? 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohhh crap hun thats terrible!! Poor little bun, i really feel for you.

But in all honesty i dont think the vet is right that after spaying she will never accept him, TBH she is at a very high hormonal age, my does start being very hormonal at there wost between 6-9 months so i dont think this is a no no for future bonding.

What ever you decide i know it will be the right decission x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know you cant answer these, they are rhetorical really :s
The problem is how much risk can I take?
And what do I do with her 4 the 6 weeks or whatever it takes so that they dont get to her and she doesnt get to them? I am working 2moro but might just be able to do morning and I am off on Sun so will have to figure something out then I guess. I love her for the fact that she is MY rabbit, I just dislike the bully she is at the moment

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hun i really cant imagine how your feeling but i do feel for you, i know you love her and you love them all.
Just do what you can x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This was how sad he was the other day 


I seperated off Kara and this was him after!  

Just shows you doesnt it!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwww that was sad  poor boy is terrified!!
But Wow look at the size of Kimba!!! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol she looks pretty big next to Rascal!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well although he has lost weight he didnt look bad, he looked quite chunky.

Awww i feel so sorry for him, You tell Kara if she dont behave herself she will find her way back here and i will smack her arse! lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Is there a relative you could ask nicely to have Kara for you whilst she heals after the spay? Maybe the complete time apart where they can't even smell or see each other will help for when you try to rebond them. 

I wouldn't say that its a definate no for them being bonded once Kara has been spayed but it will probably be harder. I don't want to scare you but the reason I have two groups rather than have them all together here is because George and Rosie can never be near each other, from the day they first met they've attacked on sight even with wire in the way. I originally got George to go with Rosie after losing Charlie but they took an instant dislike to each other and if they had the chance would kill each other.

I would see how things go if you can have them completely seperated for a few weeks to forget each others smell. It means Kara will be alone for a bit but it will be for her own good in the long run. Otherwise maybe you'll like a house bunny .


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Well although he has lost weight he didnt look bad, he looked quite chunky.
> 
> Awww i feel so sorry for him, You tell Kara if she dont behave herself she will find her way back here and i will smack her arse! lol


Lol, I've smacked her arse(well more of a tap, lmao) I will threaten her with the mad lady she grew up with and see if she behaves!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I will threaten her with the mad lady she grew up with and see if she behaves!
> 
> *Heidi*


   Charming :lol: :lol: PMSL love it!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, I've smacked her arse(well more of a tap, lmao) I will threaten her with the mad lady she grew up with and see if she behaves!
> 
> *Heidi*


I threatened Dylan with that when he kept chewing at the lino in the shed, its amazing he suddenly stopped chewing it though it could have been the anti chew spray I used as well that stopped him.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Is there a relative you could ask nicely to have Kara for you whilst she heals after the spay? Maybe the complete time apart where they can't even smell or see each other will help for when you try to rebond them.
> 
> I wouldn't say that its a definate no for them being bonded once Kara has been spayed but it will probably be harder. I don't want to scare you but the reason I have two groups rather than have them all together here is because George and Rosie can never be near each other, from the day they first met they've attacked on sight even with wire in the way. I originally got George to go with Rosie after losing Charlie but they took an instant dislike to each other and if they had the chance would kill each other.
> 
> I would see how things go if you can have them completely seperated for a few weeks to forget each others smell. It means Kara will be alone for a bit but it will be for her own good in the long run. Otherwise maybe you'll like a house bunny .


No relatives that could deal with her, lol.
I have now put her in the hutch you can see to the right of the first picture. Its 6ft x 18in x 20in so she has more room and I am going to let her have a stretch of her legs in the run with the door shut when I can. The guineas have been spread everywhere to give her that hutch! She doesnt seem to be that bothered on her own. I dont think a house bunny would work in this house. My bedroom is the loft conversion with a hole going onto a ladder, not so safe for bunnys! The other rooms are a no-no as its my parents house!

I am hopeful that she will bond with them again, she hasnt always hated Rascal her and Kimba have always snuggled up with him. Hopefully she will accept that she has to get on with him again.

For the time being she will be seperate anyway.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh my god! i didnt think that much damage was possible, poor boy!  

Bringing her in to a cold room does sound like the easiest solution until spring when u could attempt to rebond them. 

I hope little rascals ok and doesnt suffer from sock


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> oh my god! i didnt think that much damage was possible, poor boy!
> 
> Bringing her in to a cold room does sound like the easiest solution until spring when u could attempt to rebond them.
> 
> I hope little rascals ok and doesnt suffer from sock


Yeh she did really go for him. He is absolutely fine, he is running about like a loony! My dad actually went up there and thought he saw the wrong bunny till he saw the shaved ear!

She cant come inside, we have no-where she can go, its not my house lol
She has got the 6ft hutch now. Going to make a kennel type of thing for the run tomorrow so I can leave her out there all day while I am at work. As long as there isnt snow of course!

*Heidi*


----------

